# noob question....



## wadelo409 (Feb 6, 2011)

i'm not real familiar with the water/alcohol thing so i just thought i would ask....will this work in a diesel? if so does any have any info? i'm looking to get the most out of my car without doing damage....any info is great. thanx gents


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Water/methanol injection's reputation was built by gasoline-powered sporty cars. However, it works significantly better with diesel. Start your research at our web page (with a click on the graphic below), read our information, and then start asking informed questions here. We'll be happy to guide you.


----------

